# thinking about giving away my tort :(



## nicole r (Sep 4, 2015)

im currently thinking about giving away my tortoise, i love him very much but i just dont have everything to provide him with  also, im not posting this on here to give him away on here, ill put him on craigslist to see if anyone will come pick him up as i dont want to mail him anywhere since ive never done that before. anyways, my parents do not want to buy him a uvb lamp and i only have a heat lamp for him. ive had him since around the end of may and since its always warm here ive been taking him outside for an hour around 2 times a week, usually 3 or even 4. my parents told me theyd get him a uvb but now theyre saying no and my dad doesnt want to keep a heat lamp on for a long time because itll waste a lot of energy/money. id rather give him away to someone who will be able to take better care of him than i can  i love him a ton and i dont want him to die but i know this is the best for him. this could possibly be my last post on here since i will no longer have a tortoise. to anyone who has answered my previous posts and helped me with anything i just want to say thank you, tortoise forum has helped me a lot !  i know im a lot younger than all of you on here (i dont even have a job yet, thats how young i am) but maybe in the future once im older i can hopefully get a tortoise again and be able to take good care of him/her!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 4, 2015)

There may be an established and VERY good keeper right here on this forum that is close by!
Wouldn't you rather he go to a great new home and not become some plaything for a five year old that is kept in a small fish tank...Just saying.
I wish you and your little friend the best!
Also, this place is for tortoise enthusiasts. Not just tortoise owners. So maybe stick around anyway?


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

nicole r said:


> im currently thinking about giving away my tortoise, i love him very much but i just dont have everything to provide him with  also, im not posting this on here to give him away on here, ill put him on craigslist to see if anyone will come pick him up as i dont want to mail him anywhere since ive never done that before. anyways, my parents do not want to buy him a uvb lamp and i only have a heat lamp for him. ive had him since around the end of may and since its always warm here ive been taking him outside for an hour around 2 times a week, usually 3 or even 4. my parents told me theyd get him a uvb but now theyre saying no and my dad doesnt want to keep a heat lamp on for a long time because itll waste a lot of energy/money. id rather give him away to someone who will be able to take better care of him than i can  i love him a ton and i dont want him to die but i know this is the best for him. this could possibly be my last post on here since i will no longer have a tortoise. to anyone who has answered my previous posts and helped me with anything i just want to say thank you, tortoise forum has helped me a lot !  i know im a lot younger than all of you on here (i dont even have a job yet, thats how young i am) but maybe in the future once im older i can hopefully get a tortoise again and be able to take good care of him/her!






DONT LEAVE THE FOURMS I know its devastating but you must stay on the forums dude you could plan for the future and see all the post about different tortoises that you might want in the near future dude so stay on the forums dude plus you might want to talk to the person you sold your tortoise too


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 4, 2015)

_So _sorry to hear that you're planning to give away your tort - too bad. But if you think that would be best for him then go ahead. 

As was mentioned here, please do not leave the forum.

Kindly keep us updated and good luck to you and your tort.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Sep 4, 2015)

*Sorry to hear it Nichole , but stick around anyway . Owning a tortoise isnt necessary to belong here ! *


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2015)

I find it sad that a child has more sensibility about properly caring for an animal than the parents do. I am glad that you realize your parents are not setting a good example for you in this particular area.

Thanks for doing what is best for your tortoise. Craigslist might not be the best place to find him a good home.

And you don't have to leave because you don't have a tortoise anymore.

Here is an idea: Your tortoise doesn't need a UV bulb in your climate as long as you get him outside for a couple hours a week, like you already are. They can go with out UV for several weeks at a time in winter too, so it won't be a problem when things get cold. Indoors you can use a lower wattage 65 watt flood bulb on a timer for 12 hours a day for a basking area. Simply raise or lower the height of the bulb to get the right temps.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> I find it sad that a child has more sensibility about properly caring for an animal than the parents do. I am glad that you realize your parents are not setting a good example for you in this particular area.
> 
> Thanks for doing what is best for your tortoise. Craigslist might not be the best place to find him a good home.
> 
> ...





they have a heat lamp there tort should be fine as long as it hibernates you can have a lamp and check if your lamp is uvb and heat


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't know how old you are , but your writing is very clear so I know you are not a very young child. 

When I had gerbils, rabbits, a raccoon, fish, turtles , even my dog - It was required in my household that children pay for as well as care for their pets. 

I raked my neighbors yard for a few dollars, mowed some lawns and shoveled snow. We had a sweet neighbor lady that let me weed her garden once a week. 

When an animal needed a pen I built it out of what I could find , trade, or buy with what I had. 

Resourcefulness is sometimes required. Even in the very young. But it builds character. 

Good fortune to you and your tortoise, whatever your decision.


----------



## nicole r (Sep 4, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> DONT LEAVE THE FOURMS I know its devastating but you must stay on the forums dude you could plan for the future and see all the post about different tortoises that you might want in the near future dude so stay on the forums dude plus you might want to talk to the person you sold your tortoise too


okay good idea!! ill probably just stay on but i wont post much


----------



## nicole r (Sep 4, 2015)

Speedy-1 said:


> *Sorry to hear it Nichole , but stick around anyway . Owning a tortoise isnt necessary to belong here ! *


thats what im thinking about doing, ill stay on here !


----------



## nicole r (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> I find it sad that a child has more sensibility about properly caring for an animal than the parents do. I am glad that you realize your parents are not setting a good example for you in this particular area.
> 
> Thanks for doing what is best for your tortoise. Craigslist might not be the best place to find him a good home.
> 
> ...


okay!! ill try to take him out as much as i can!  hopefully ill be able to keep him well during the winter as i do have a 65 watt bulb for him  and if i do give him away, where should i put him on if craigslist isnt a good place?


----------



## nicole r (Sep 4, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> I don't know how old you are , but your writing is very clear so I know you are not a very young child.
> 
> When I had gerbils, rabbits, a raccoon, fish, turtles , even my dog - It was required in my household that children pay for as well as care for their pets.
> 
> ...


i cant do most of those as it never snows here,i could mow the lawn but i usually wont have time, im in school so i dont usually have time and once i come back i have tons of homework to finish so i never get time anyways  thank you though!


----------



## nicole r (Sep 4, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There may be an established and VERY good keeper right here on this forum that is close by!
> Wouldn't you rather he go to a great new home and not become some plaything for a five year old that is kept in a small fish tank...Just saying.
> I wish you and your little friend the best!
> Also, this place is for tortoise enthusiasts. Not just tortoise owners. So maybe stick around anyway?


if i think about giving him away i do think its a better idea to post it on here, as ive been told! and yeah ill definitely stick around now that others have told me to, and i like seeing all the tortoise posts anyways


----------



## TMartin510 (Sep 4, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> I don't know how old you are , but your writing is very clear so I know you are not a very young child.
> 
> When I had gerbils, rabbits, a raccoon, fish, turtles , even my dog - It was required in my household that children pay for as well as care for their pets.
> 
> ...


That's very nice to hear about places that have neighborly neighbors like that. But in some places that is just not the case and would be hard to do something like that to make enough to support the tort. Like California, I've lived here my whole life and pretty much everyone in my area is more to them self. I have neighbors that I've lived next to for years and years and have not had more then a few words exchanged. Ussually just to complain about tree growth and what not. 
Again all depends on the area if that would work or not, like Alabama everyone is so friendly there.

How many pens have you built? That sounds really cool! I'm working on one now haha.


----------



## TMartin510 (Sep 4, 2015)

nicole r said:


> okay!! ill try to take him out as much as i can!  hopefully ill be able to keep him well during the winter as i do have a 65 watt bulb for him  and if i do give him away, where should i put him on if craigslist isnt a good place?


You should post here on the adoptions section and look for a well know member or someone you feel would be a good choice in your area. 
Here would be your best choice in my opinion and the best way to find a great home! And you could even see how the tort is doing in the future. I really hope you get to keep him, I understand how much you care for your tort, and giving him away would be the hardest thing, but tons of respect for knowing what you have to do to give your tort the best life possible! I'm sure you'll be able to find tons of advice on here that would help you care for your tort in the meen time until you can get a uvb. I Wish I could help! 

I would suggest maybe making him a little play pen outside so he can run around while you do hw and you can be nearby to watch. I would advise being nearby incase of birds though, unless you don't have any nasty birds there. I have scrub Jays which are horrible 

Have a great day!


----------



## Tom (Sep 4, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> That's very nice to hear about places that have neighborly neighbors like that. But in some places that is just not the case and would be hard to do something like that to make enough to support the tort. Like California, ...



I grew up in CA too, and I did exactly what Mike described. It had nothing to do with neighborly neighbors. It had everything to do with me taking the initiative, figuring out a way and _MAKING_ it happen. Failure was not an option. When one house said no, I went to another, and another, and another… I never quit until I achieved my goal.

What Mike was trying to promote was a can-do attitude and a strong desire for success. Sadly this seems to be sorely lacking in America's youth today.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

nicole r said:


> okay good idea!! ill probably just stay on but i wont post much




=] oh and about your tortoise if you really have that felling you can give him away or get a job and buy a heat lamp in the mean time just take him outside as long as it is summertime he will be ok if you earn money until summers over then buy the lamp you can still do dis man come on at least give it a try=]


----------



## TMartin510 (Sep 4, 2015)

Tom said:


> I grew up in CA too, and I did exactly what Mike described. It had nothing to do with neighborly neighbors. It had everything to do with me taking the initiative, figuring out a way and _MAKING_ it happen. Failure was not an option. When one house said no, I went to another, and another, and another… I never quit until I achieved my goal.
> 
> What Mike was trying to promote was a can-do attitude and a strong desire for success. Sadly this seems to be sorely lacking in America's youth today.


True. However my part of CA Fremont, is very loner type and to themselves. They would rather pay a professional in my neighborhood then a neighbor. Or everyone would say no, but definatley worth a try if you need some cash! 

When I was 16 here in CA it is so over crowded that for the life of me I could not find a job until I was 18 and I tried and tried and tried. Until I took advantage of the UPS auto hire helper method, worked hard and got into the building and have been there for years now. 

But you are right, if you have the initiative you can make things happen for you.

But I totally understand the hw and school thing, they overload you with hw after being there for 7 hrs you have to do 3-5 more hrs worth of hw. It's harder to get a job until senior year at least, but still doable. If you can find one that'll hire someone under 18 here. I have found that a lot of people hire people they know or someone that someome they know knows. There's not as much walk in and hired on the spot type stuff anymore as there probably use to be. But if you set your mind to it, good things could happen.
Best of luck to you and your tort!


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> True. However my part of CA Fremont, is very loner type and to themselves. They would rather pay a professional in my neighborhood then a neighbor. Or everyone would say no, but definatley worth a try if you need some cash!
> 
> When I was 16 here in CA it is so over crowded that for the life of me I could not find a job until I was 18 and I tried and tried and tried. Until I took advantage of the UPS auto hire helper method, worked hard and got into the building and have been there for years now.
> 
> ...



I know nothing about ca but you could sell candy buy the candy in bulk like buy 30 bars for 15 dollars then sell them for a dollar each you could get money in no time


----------



## TMartin510 (Sep 4, 2015)

Also ima be on my way out of cali, to much impatience for me and no respect to other people. I had a challenger until I recently sold it, and I saw some one fling there door into my car for no reason even though they've had plenty of room. They had no respect for my car, and I work hard for my stuff. Just because some people don't want to apply them selves to get nice things doesn't meen they need to ruin other people's stuff. So I definatley agree with the do it attitude to earn what you want.

I'm thinking oregon maybe


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

um nice to know I guess I wont move to CA when I'm older






wasn't thinking about it anyway =]


----------



## TMartin510 (Sep 4, 2015)

On the other hand!

I'd like to see a pic of your tort if you have one!


----------



## TMartin510 (Sep 4, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> um nice to know I guess I wont move to CA when I'm older
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't recommend it unless you want nice weather year round. But I've lived here 21 years so that could be part of it lol. Traffic is crazy during rush hour, about an hr and a half or 2 to get home after work. And there's ussually always an accident or more everyday. 

Not to mention when trying to exit the freeway some people will speed up so you can't get over, and then scream at you like you tried to cut them off. 

I don't like conflict, so I'm looking for a more peaceful and patient state lol.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> I personally wouldn't recommend it unless you want nice weather year round. But I've lived here 21 years so that could be part of it lol. Traffic is crazy during rush hour, about an hr and a half or 2 to get home after work. And there's ussually always an accident or more everyday.
> 
> Not to mention when trying to exit the freeway some people will speed up so you can't get over, and then scream at you like you tried to cut them off.
> 
> I don't like conflict, so I'm looking for a more peaceful and patient state lol.





I live in pennsilvainya now I might move to deleware when I'm older since they have no taxes m=]


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> On the other hand!
> 
> I'd like to see a pic of your tort if you have one!




you can see a pic of my tort on my post were I have my introduction I'm new on the forum I don't have my camera right now so I can upload pictures


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

cant not can


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 4, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> you can see a pic of my tort on my post were I have my introduction I'm new on the forum I don't have my camera right now so I can upload pictures




I only joined this Sunday =]


----------



## TMartin510 (Sep 4, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> I live in pennsilvainya now I might move to deleware when I'm older since they have no taxes m=]


Been to Delaware once, loved it. But don't know much about it. However I would recommend Maryland which is the state close by, I have family there and I absolutely love it. The Apts in the city there have stairs that go to the roof, where you can grill and see the ocean and all the lights in the city, it's absolutely beautiful. And there doesn't seem to be much impatience and traffic there.


----------



## TMartin510 (Sep 4, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> I only joined this Sunday =]


Welcome!! I'll take a look


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 5, 2015)

TMartin510 said:


> Been to Delaware once, loved it. But don't know much about it. However I would recommend Maryland which is the state close by, I have family there and I absolutely love it. The Apts in the city there have stairs that go to the roof, where you can grill and see the ocean and all the lights in the city, it's absolutely beautiful. And there doesn't seem to be much impatience and traffic there.





Delaware's really nice but it has cold winters witch aren't good for torts I might live in a warm place near Delaware so I can go shopping there when I'm older
=]


----------



## nicole r (Sep 5, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> =] oh and about your tortoise if you really have that felling you can give him away or get a job and buy a heat lamp in the mean time just take him outside as long as it is summertime he will be ok if you earn money until summers over then buy the lamp you can still do dis man come on at least give it a try=]


ill give it a try ! i really wanna keep him


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 5, 2015)

that's the spirit oh and you could sell candy at school just buy candy in bulk then sell it or you could do other things like start a fundraiser with candy or was a car or mow a lawn or water plants he possibilities are endless


----------



## Amanda81 (Sep 5, 2015)

nicole r said:


> im currently thinking about giving away my tortoise, i love him very much but i just dont have everything to provide him with  also, im not posting this on here to give him away on here, ill put him on craigslist to see if anyone will come pick him up as i dont want to mail him anywhere since ive never done that before. anyways, my parents do not want to buy him a uvb lamp and i only have a heat lamp for him. ive had him since around the end of may and since its always warm here ive been taking him outside for an hour around 2 times a week, usually 3 or even 4. my parents told me theyd get him a uvb but now theyre saying no and my dad doesnt want to keep a heat lamp on for a long time because itll waste a lot of energy/money. id rather give him away to someone who will be able to take better care of him than i can  i love him a ton and i dont want him to die but i know this is the best for him. this could possibly be my last post on here since i will no longer have a tortoise. to anyone who has answered my previous posts and helped me with anything i just want to say thank you, tortoise forum has helped me a lot !  i know im a lot younger than all of you on here (i dont even have a job yet, thats how young i am) but maybe in the future once im older i can hopefully get a tortoise again and be able to take good care of him/her!



Where do u live? Is your climate warm enough that your tort could live outdoors? Or at least warm enough to go out for sun 3-4 times a week? There would be no need for UVB bulb then. Or what type of tort do u have? I was thinking if it's a species that don't require high temps, Perhaps you could shut off any air conditioning in the room your torts in, reducing the heater running. 

If you do have to give your tort up I would suggest trying the forum first. You might luck up and find someone local. Craigslist is full of people that like pets but either don't know how or don't care enough to provide proper care.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 5, 2015)

It's a tough decision.
You can try to hold on to him, by giving him more outdoor time when you can ,at the weekends particularly.
Do you get pocket money ?
Can you save that up to help pay for the electricity bill ? 
Good luck, whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 6, 2015)

Where in PA are you? I'm in PA as well and may be able to help you out some.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 6, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Where in PA are you? I'm in PA as well and may be able to help you out some.


well I'm near Chester but I think Ill just talk to people on the forums instead of meting them in person oh and btw you know about wild American toads too that's what got me started in reptile/amphibians when I was 5 I took it seriously when I was 8 thoe


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 6, 2015)

It's okay, internet people are not to be trusted when doing in real life meet ups, it's all good. But I'm here if you need help getting your hands on a cheap UVB bulb or if you need someone to TEMPORARILY (stressing that strongly) watch your tort. And for other things if you need help. Just offering.


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 6, 2015)

Tom said:


> I grew up in CA too, and I did exactly what Mike described. It had nothing to do with neighborly neighbors. It had everything to do with me taking the initiative, figuring out a way and _MAKING_ it happen. Failure was not an option. When one house said no, I went to another, and another, and another… I never quit until I achieved my goal.
> 
> What Mike was trying to promote was a can-do attitude and a strong desire for success. Sadly this seems to be sorely lacking in America's youth today.


I grew up in Cali as well and had military Father, we had to earn anything and everything, no such thing as a free handout he would always say. So when we wanted something we worked for it lol Dang I miss that man.


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 6, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> It's okay, internet people are not to be trusted when doing in real life meet ups, it's all good. But I'm here if you need help getting your hands on a cheap UVB bulb or if you need someone to TEMPORARILY (stressing that strongly) watch your tort. And for other things if you need help. Just offering.


Oh Angel, sometimes you just gotta have faith. So far everyone I have met on the internet has been a OK person. Including my wife.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 7, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> Oh Angel, sometimes you just gotta have faith. So far everyone I have met on the internet has been a OK person. Including my wife.


Aw, that's sweet!
I don't easily trust people.


----------



## kathyth (Sep 7, 2015)

You can also go to the dollar store before Halloween.
Buy the 75 watt black light ( in the Halloween section) for $1.00. This is just like the red heat lights, it's just black.
Many people use them, obviously for heat only.
Please stay!


----------



## nicole r (Sep 15, 2015)

Amanda81 said:


> Where do u live? Is your climate warm enough that your tort could live outdoors? Or at least warm enough to go out for sun 3-4 times a week? There would be no need for UVB bulb then. Or what type of tort do u have? I was thinking if it's a species that don't require high temps, Perhaps you could shut off any air conditioning in the room your torts in, reducing the heater running.
> 
> If you do have to give your tort up I would suggest trying the forum first. You might luck up and find someone local. Craigslist is full of people that like pets but either don't know how or don't care enough to provide proper care.


i live in las vegas, its usually pretty warm and in winter it can go down to around 50 degrees F but this is my first year with him and i dont know if its a good idea to hibernate him at this time, oh and i have a russian tortoise


----------



## nicole r (Sep 15, 2015)

kathyth said:


> You can also go to the dollar store before Halloween.
> Buy the 75 watt black light ( in the Halloween section) for $1.00. This is just like the red heat lights, it's just black.
> Many people use them, obviously for heat only.
> Please stay!


oh okay !! i didnt know that thank you !


----------



## Amanda81 (Sep 15, 2015)

nicole r said:


> i live in las vegas, its usually pretty warm and in winter it can go down to around 50 degrees F but this is my first year with him and i dont know if its a good idea to hibernate him at this time, oh and i have a russian tortoise



I read that hibernating the first year isn't the best cause ya don't know if something could b wrong. I don't know that much about Russians, I haven't had one so I might b wrong but I think they like a little cooler temp then say the Sulcata or leopards (these r what I have). I think, if 50 is winter temps in your area, you could probably get away with an outdoor home, make him a little heated house to get in and stay warm. That would might allow ya to keep him. At least this winter do a heated house since you ain't hibernating him, cut a deal with your parents to do extra chores or perhaps pick up some side jobs with the neighbors (be safe) to earn a couple dollars through out the month to apply toward the light bill for the increase due to the heated house. That would eliminate the need for UVB bulb and cover the energy cost. Them next year if he's strong and healthy you could hibernate him and not worry about the increase in energy. 
When I was a kid I had a best friend that lives about half a mile away from me and we walked to each other's houses almost daily. We both wanted a puppy but neither of our moms would let us, her mom had different reasons then my mom. Her family didn't have much money so her mom said no because she couldn't afford to fed a dog. My mom said no because she didn't want a dog in the house. (It was a small breed dog that we wanted, not suitable to live outside). We wanted this puppy real bad, real bad. So we came up with a plan and approached her mom first, after her mom said ok then we went to my mom (she was a harder sale on things) but we came up with a plan, we would share the dog and its responsibilities, that I would provide its food, collar, vet expenses if needed, she would keep the dog over night at her house and work in potty training and such. We usually hung out together almost daily anyways so we both got to see and play and enjoy the dog and the dog still had all it needed. So I would do extra chores for my mom, my grandmother, I would so yard work for neighbors, for doing extra chores my mom bought me the puppy food and the money I made from the neighbors I put up and saved it for when she had to be fixed and then for emergency cases. It wasn't the most idea situation but we got that puppy we wanted so badly. When we got out of high school and moved out of our parents houses I moved in with a group of friends and my friend had gotten married and had her own home so she took spice (that's what we named the dog) with her. Spice got old and died when I was 24, but we had her and shared her for 12 years perhaps you have a close friend you could share the torts responsibilities and needs with?


----------



## Splinter (Sep 24, 2015)

Have you tried explaining to your parents that you would rather give him away to a good home, than not be able to give him the minium care he needs?

Could you offer to do any more chores for your parents in order to help towards the heating costs?


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 26, 2015)

this is the way to get money for the tortoise


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 26, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> this is the way to get money for the tortoise



oh and if you want to know a place to buy it try sams club or bjs I tried this and I sold all my gum in 3 days I had a lot of gum too


----------



## nicole r (Sep 28, 2015)

Splinter said:


> Have you tried explaining to your parents that you would rather give him away to a good home, than not be able to give him the minium care he needs?
> 
> Could you offer to do any more chores for your parents in order to help towards the heating costs?


i have told them that, and they do understand but my mom also feels bad for me/the tort i might keep him though  im currently taking him out more often to prepare for the winter because i think i might be able to get him to stay healthy that way  and i usually do not do chores since they dont give me any and when i do i dont get paid. hopefully i can at least convince my mom to get me a uvb, since i already have a heat lamp.


----------



## Splinter (Sep 28, 2015)

nicole r said:


> i have told them that, and they do understand but my mom also feels bad for me/the tort i might keep him though  im currently taking him out more often to prepare for the winter because i think i might be able to get him to stay healthy that way  and i usually do not do chores since they dont give me any and when i do i dont get paid. hopefully i can at least convince my mom to get me a uvb, since i already have a heat lamp.



I don't mean that you would be paid as such for doing extra chores, but that you would be contributing more towards the running of your home and instead if payment, your parents could overlook the extra heating/lighting bills from keeping your tort 

If your parents are anything like mine, then they would certainly be more willing to help you, if you try your best to help them as much as possible. Even if it's just tidying up/sweeping the paths/taking the bins out etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## nicole r (Oct 1, 2015)

Splinter said:


> I don't mean that you would be paid as such for doing extra chores, but that you would be contributing more towards the running of your home and instead if payment, your parents could overlook the extra heating/lighting bills from keeping your tort
> 
> If your parents are anything like mine, then they would certainly be more willing to help you, if you try your best to help them as much as possible. Even if it's just tidying up/sweeping the paths/taking the bins out etc.
> 
> Good luck!


i do think my parents would most likely to buy the uvb but if they do then the max i could put it on everyday is no more than 2-3 hours  i will try to convince them though  i think i will be able to keep him, thank you!


----------



## Gillian M (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi there! Hope you're well.

What have you done with your tort?  Have you taken any decision? Whatever it is you've decided, I wish you the best of luck, and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## awesomecs (Oct 10, 2015)

nicole r said:


> i do think my parents would most likely to buy the uvb but if they do then the max i could put it on everyday is no more than 2-3 hours  i will try to convince them though  i think i will be able to keep him, thank you!



hmm if you have 30 or 15 dollars you could buy a 30 pack of can at bjs for 15 dollars and then you could sell them for a dollar each and then you'll have 15 dollars to buy more candy and 15 for yourself and then you could have a steady job to help pay for da bills =]


----------



## awesomecs (Nov 11, 2015)

so how is your tort falls here s raking is a option


----------

